# Power station



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I yanked out all the little transformers and put my new 30B in, alongside my VW, the ZW's little brother. I eliminated 5 transformers with these 2 big boys. The little tranny on the left of the 30B is for some lights; I didn't want to over-power anything. I'm sure you're getting tired of looking at parts of my layout, but I just had to put those aluminum passenger cars in there,lol. My K335 is pulling chrome plastic passenger cars, but there's a 290 with a few, and my 312AC pulling a local. There's also a 302 on one of the sidings with 2 more aluminum cars.Bought a new flavor smoke fluid....Cinnamon rolls!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That power plant looks real nice there...

How can we possibly tire of seeing your layout? Although I'd like to see the whole thing just once rather than bits and pieces. To be honest, I would think it difficult for you to post ANY photos of your layout without an aluminum passenger coach showing, considering the thousand or so you must own by now.

Your smoke-filled room will be perfect for the upcoming Christmas Holiday season.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Well when you guys started to talk about the aluminum passenger cars I thought I would
post a picture what I saw at "S" Fest in WI. I did not think you could polish these things
that well. Enclosed is a picture of them. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Well when you guys started to talk about the aluminum passenger cars I thought I would
> post a picture what I saw at "S" Fest in WI. I did not think you could polish these things
> that well. Enclosed is a picture of them. Larry


Mine shine just like that!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That power plant looks real nice there...
> 
> How can we possibly tire of seeing your layout? Although I'd like to see the whole thing just once rather than bits and pieces. To be honest, I would think it difficult for you to post ANY photos of your layout without an aluminum passenger coach showing, considering the thousand or so you must own by now.
> 
> Your smoke-filled room will be perfect for the upcoming Christmas Holiday season.


I also have a rare satin-finish 963 ob car made in '53. I had it on ebay for awhile with no bids, starting at $9.99. When I checked one of my price guides, it was listed at $130 bucks in ec. I yanked it off ebay and will keep it. I think I paid $20 bucks for it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What makes that 963 so rare compared to the others like it?

Yes, I've seen miracles done with those aluminum cars. After all, they are nothing more than polished aluminum in the first place, so some really fine sandpaper, polishing compound and a bit of elbow grease should bring out the shine again. The only drawback is the observation car with that aluminum end piece. It is not polished and will never obtain the same finish as the rest of the car no matter how much you try. But they still look nice. I'd take any aluminum car over the plastic ones any day....but that's me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> What makes that 963 so rare compared to the others like it?
> 
> Yes, I've seen miracles done with those aluminum cars. After all, they are nothing more than polished aluminum in the first place, so some really fine sandpaper, polishing compound and a bit of elbow grease should bring out the shine again. The only drawback is the observation car with that aluminum end piece. It is not polished and will never obtain the same finish as the rest of the car no matter how much you try. But they still look nice. I'd take any aluminum car over the plastic ones any day....but that's me.


I agree. The 960 series cars are all in the $130 or so price range.. Why? I don't know.


----------

